# Udruga RODA > O Udruzi > Rodine podružnice - Rodine aktivnosti širom RH >  mala škola dojenja  - Rijeka

## Sun

U utorak, 27.03.2007. u 18h, 
u Domu zdravlja u Cambierievoj ulici br. 2 na II katu, 
održat će se Radionica o dojenju u organizaciji udruge RODA - Roditelji u akciji. 

Radionicu vode Rodine savjetnice za dojenje, a namjenjene su svim ženama koje se spremaju na majčinstvo, trudnicama i njihovim partnerima. 

Molimo Vas da dolazak najavite na telefon 092/1073713 

Predviđeno trajanje je 2 sata. 

Radionica je besplatna. 



Veselimo se Vašem dolasku!

----------


## tonina

Postoji li ikakva mogućnost da se u Šibeniku održi jedna takva 
radionica!?
Bilo bi i više nego lijepo takvo što!

----------


## MGrubi

eto Rode i u Šibeniku   :D 

31. 3. (subota) u 10h u Gradskoj knjižnici će biti održano predavanje o dojenju

 :Smile:  , dođeš?

----------


## apricot

MGrubi, stvarno?

----------


## dijanam

Ne Roda, Izvor ima predavanje o dojenju.
MGrubi je nesto krivo povezala.

----------


## MGrubi

:Embarassed:  
eto, neko kaže: dojenje, a ja odma: Roda
ma, možda mi treba mali odmor .... 

dakle da se ispravim: 
tečaj o dojenju će održati udruga Izvor   :Smile:

----------


## Maja

Super, Izvor ulijeće tamo gdje mi ovaj čas ne možemo    :Smile:  Sigurna sam da će predavanje bit super. 
Šibenčanke, uplanirat ćemo svakako jednu malu školu i za vas, samo ovaj čas ne znam kada će to biti .Rodinih savjetnica za dojenje sada imamo u Zagrebu i Splitu, splićanke će se vjerojatno jednom zaletiti do vas.

----------


## tonina

Ajde Splićanke zaletite se do nas u Šibenik,ima nas dosta zainteresiranih za vaša predavanja!!  :Heart:

----------


## flower

podizem za rijeku   :Heart:

----------


## Sun

hop

----------


## Sun

:Smile:

----------

